# 80s Caprice Coupe



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone done one or working on one ?
post pics dammit, lol

i saw a resin kit for sale on ebay and was just wondering

<---2dr Box Fanatic


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

all i got ...lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

any questions :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WIP. 1980 Caprice Classic


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

get ahold of twinn on here. hes got them for sale. also check out the last page of rollinoldskoo's topic for pics of a sick 1 hes buildin...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 31 2007, 11:31 AM~9574402
> *get ahold of twinn on here. hes got them for sale. also check out the last page of rollinoldskoo's topic for pics of a sick 1 hes buildin...
> *


u rang?










still a work in progress.....

link to *twinn* in my sig.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn! i love that right there!!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 07:29 PM~9576834
> *u rang?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE IM BUILDN A GRILL THAT FOR MY REAL CAPRICE


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good job bro


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

updates ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jan 3 2008, 11:45 PM~9603085
> *updates ?
> *



Twinns got them for sale. Buy one and build it. :cheesy: 

heres mine. Need to start on it. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

send it to me :cheesy: :cheesy:  




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 08:51 PM~9603125
> *Twinns got them for sale.    Buy one and build it.    :cheesy:
> 
> heres mine.    Need to start on it.  :uh:
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 11:59 PM~9603183
> *send it to me  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:nono: :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 09:10 PM~9603277
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


i'll send it back..... after i paint it..... then u can actually finish it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:12 AM~9603295
> *i'll send it back..... after i paint it..... then u can actually finish it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



just send me the black one and I'll send you this fresh one.  :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 09:14 PM~9603311
> *just send me the black one and I'll send you this fresh one.      :cheesy:
> *


  hmmmmm pm me...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:24 AM~9603368
> * hmmmmm pm me...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:29 PM~9576834
> *u rang?
> 
> 
> ...


90 back too ? if so, any pics ?
what could u get some 90 mirrors off of ?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

is that 1/24 or 1/27?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 i want one :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jan 4 2008, 01:57 PM~9606008
> *90 back too ? if so, any pics ?
> what could u get some 90 mirrors off of ?
> *



The 94 impala is the closes i know of


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

cant youtake them off the monte carlo aero coupe?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jan 4 2008, 08:57 AM~9606008
> *90 back too ? if so, any pics ?
> what could u get some 90 mirrors off of ?
> *


here's the rear.... before paint tho...










here's the parts car....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 11:18 PM~9610283
> *here's the parts car....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want a pair of those subs :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i used them in my first model [i think]

the purple truck


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 11:59 PM~9610656
> *:0 i want a pair of those amps :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

updates ???!?!?!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:18 AM~9610283
> *here's the rear.... before paint tho...
> 
> 
> ...


did that frame fit under it as well ?
why didnt u use the whole front clip, the resin bumper look too in, dont u think ?
u should smoke the tails maybe u wont see the 2 dots in them and they will look good with the black paint anyways

fuck it i'm ordering one lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the clip is too narrow.... the 94 impala kit frame fits with a little trimming...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

updates people !!!
UpDaTeS !!!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

ttt updates its been 10 days lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

go buy one and build it..... i ain't in no hurry.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i want the leftover parts!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

any updates ?


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 31 2007, 12:33 PM~9573564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOTTA GET ME WANNA THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMIN ALONG SLOWLY.NO RUSH. CAPRICE CLASSIC DASH AND FRONT BUMPER/GRILL/HEADLIGHTS.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i wish it was an Aerocoupe :tears:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 10 2008, 11:14 AM~11305779
> *i wish it was an Aerocoupe   :tears:
> *



X 2 one day


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

<----owned a real aerocoupe. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im pretty sure u could make it an aerocoupe..get the monte aerocoupe kit and use that back window and the rear dash....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2008, 06:50 PM~11309049
> *im pretty sure u could make it an aerocoupe..get the monte aerocoupe kit and use that back window and the rear dash....
> *




:0 YOUR RITE :cheesy: LOL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2008, 07:50 PM~11309049
> *im pretty sure u could make it an aerocoupe..get the monte aerocoupe kit and use that back window and the rear dash....
> *




thats exactly what i was thinking.....those aerocoupes are off tha chain dog. my fav year model box chevy HANDS DOWN is a 77-79 aero


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

any updates rollinoldskool and modelsbyroni ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll pull it back out after i finish a few more cars  promise


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 30 2008, 09:05 AM~11477602
> *any updates rollinoldskool and modelsbyroni ?
> *


STILL SITTIN. NEED 2 HAVE THE BUMPERS PLATED.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

ttt, im probably annoying but fuck it, i love 2dr caprices and i gotta see these done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i love them too.... wish i had a 1:1


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2008, 04:41 AM~11545848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i love them too.... wish i had a 1:1
> *


gimme 3500 and the finish 1:24 to match the car im giving you and you got a deal, white with burgandy landau top and burgandy interior lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 8 2008, 03:39 PM~11550115
> *gimme 3500 and the finish 1:24 to match the car im giving you and you got a deal, white with burgandy landau top and burgandy interior lol
> *




sounds like a deal, but only if it was an Aerocoupe...77-79

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 30 2008, 04:01 PM~11479050
> *i'll pull it back out after i finish a few more cars  promise
> *


still waiting, you promised


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i kno oldman my bad i mean oldskool :biggrin: has been really busy homie. i been tryin to get that black one off his hands for awhile but to no avail . unless he finds it in his heart to want to let it go :biggrin: . but i kno the homie twinn wouldnt mine selling you a resin one so you can build it up just like u want.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

honestly now that i work at a body shop i hate painting or doing bodywork on my spare time, but we'll see


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

FOR THEM CAPRICE LOVERS..... A LIL SOMETHING......NOT DONE YET...



























STILL NEED TO ADD THE MIRRORS AND FINISH PAINTING THE CADDY INTERIOR..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 oh shyt


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

revive
rollinoldskool wudup, been 2 years u promised lmao


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 29 2009, 07:24 PM~14333305
> *FOR THEM CAPRICE LOVERS..... A LIL SOMETHING......NOT DONE YET...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

SO CAN THESE STILL BE ORDERED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@May 26 2010, 04:05 AM~17608557
> *revive
> rollinoldskool wudup, been 2 years u promised lmao
> *


i said after i finish more cars :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 16 2010, 04:11 AM~18059558
> *i said after i finish more cars  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 29 2009, 07:24 PM~14333305
> *FOR THEM CAPRICE LOVERS..... A LIL SOMETHING......NOT DONE YET...
> 
> 
> ...



now that shit is clean....talent at its finest....nice job bro...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ttopstouchless_@Nov 5 2010, 08:27 AM~18993297
> *now that shit is clean....talent at its finest....nice job bro...
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: damn.... and its still in the box.... :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

OH AND ITS A METAL BODY NOT PLASTIC... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 9 2010, 05:41 PM~19286459
> *OH AND ITS A METAL BODY NOT PLASTIC... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE TO GET ONE I OWN A 86 AND WANT TO BUILD ONE OF MY CAR


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Dec 9 2010, 10:02 PM~19289039
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE TO GET ONE I OWN A 86 AND WANT TO BUILD ONE OF MY CAR
> *


x2


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Dec 9 2010, 10:02 PM~19289039
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE TO GET ONE I OWN A 86 AND WANT TO BUILD ONE OF MY CAR
> *


IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE METAL ONE I PURCHASED IT AT WAL-MART IT WAS A GOLD COLOR 4- DOOR WITH BIG RIMS...


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

ttt twinn around anymore so i can buy one of these things ?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nope.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

NICE i like the color.:thumbsup: ive got like three of these its a cool car. nice idea with the caddy interior.... QUICK QUESTION what did you bond that together with ??:biggrin: heheh


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Some more pics of " big Purp"


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

dammit anyone wanna sell one they haven't started working on ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Bonez305 said:


> dammit anyone wanna sell one they haven't started working on ?


better started on than not youll pay double


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone with one of these they wanna get rid of thats not built ?


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

phantomblue13 said:


> View attachment 395479


you selling this phantom?!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

phantomblue13 said:


> View attachment 395479


how much


----------



## Chuystar (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking for one any info on twinn cant get ahold of him let me know


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that would be nice to have a couple of these


----------

